# Where to buy HO slots in San Francisco/San Jose CA area



## Ajep50 (May 19, 2007)

Hello, 

My name is Alex. I live in France and I've been collecting slot cars for years. 

When I was a kid, Aurora AFX cars were sold in France but now it is impossible to find any new HO slot cars here. I've seen the pics of the new Autoworld cars, and I'd love to buy some of them.

I visited the San Francisco Bay Area last month and I went to my favorite hobby shop, San Antonio Hobbies in Mountain View (I lived there in the late 90's), hoping to find Autoworld slot cars, but unfortunately I found out that they went out of business in Dec. 2006. I went to another hobby shop, R/C Unlimited in San Jose, but they only carried a few JL cars.

I'll be back in the Bay Area next week and I'd really like to find some Autoworld cars this time. Does anyone here know if there are any stores in the San Jose / San Francisco bay area that would carry them?

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*You might try D&J Hobby*

in San Jose. I used to buy slot cars there, at one time they had a reasoanble assortment of sets, cars, and tools. I used to buy NOS tjet chassis for $3 there...back in the late 80s. 

*D & J Hobby & Crafts*

*(408) 379-1696 *

www.djhobby.com




96 N San Tomas Aquino Rd
Campbell, CA 95008 Their online catalog only shows JL slots, not AW. 
PLR39343Trains Slot CarsTHNDR JET 500 SLOT CARS - REL 6 - 1_04 - NEW COLORS - 1_878.998.99







PLR39501Trains Slot CarsX-TRACTION SLOT CARS - F _ F- REL 1 - 2_04 - 1_648.998.99







TOM8999Trains Slot CarsHOW TO BOOKLET FOR HO SLOT CARS1.501.50


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*D&J hobby*

if you look in their online catalog, under Trains/Slot cars, they have a fair selection. Round2 is listed as "rain check"

btw, tomy super international sets are $155, not a bad price from what i recall.


----------

